# D20 modren: Real world campagin



## Locke (Jul 10, 2004)

This is my sic-fi real world D20 modern adventure. The idea of this campaign came to me when I was half-awake one morning and a thought came to me. All the members in my role playing group are good at making characters with different personalities and their own approach to dangerous situations, so I thought of the ultimate challenge, I’d have them role-play themselves in our own world we live in. Anyway I had them base themselves on classes that best resembled them and I’ll post those later. Now here is the first game session for you all to enjoy.




It was another normal day, Thursday to be precise. Justin was sitting in drama class waiting for the end of the day to come so the auditions for his play could begin. When that time came finally a few people showed up 3 girls and 4 guys. Justin had them read their lines and asked 2 of the girls and one of the guys to come back on Monday to be cast in the play. Justin noticing how attractive one of the girls is he goes and tries out his charm on her. Samantha Vendra is her name and Justin had a rather long conversation with her and asked if she wanted to go out on Friday night, she agreed and they parted ways for now. On his way to his locker Justin noticed that Garret was in detention with Mr. Muresan for some reason. Justin spoke with Mr. Muresan and convinced him to let Garret go early. Justin asked why Garret was in detention and Garret told him that he was caught stealing toilet paper from a supply closet. When Justin finally reaches his locker he sees someone trying to break into it. Fortunately for Justin it was only Benn trying to pull off some failed prank. Justin returned home that day to do his homework and sleep, another normal day.

Final Friday had arrived, and soon the weekend!  After a rather uneventful school day Justin met up with Benn, Cory and Samantha and they departed for the usual club. Thanks to Justin’s fake id's they all managed to get in the club with no hassle.  Soon as the four of them were inside Justin saw Benn and Cory hit the 
Bar, Justin thought it wouldn't be such a bad idea himself.  So he went to the bartender and ordered 2 servings of Smirnoff ice one for himself and one for Samantha. After drinks Justin took Samantha to the dance floor.  Justin was having a fine time until some jack ass shoved him, Justin keeping his balance with little difficulty turned around to see who the hell wanted to mess with him.  Some lanky white guy accompanied by 2 darker men was they’re yelling at him to get out of "their" club and tried to attack Justin. With ease Justin knocked the first one out and as another was about to hit Justin Cory came to the rescue knocking one of the darker men out with one blow. Benn also rushed to Justin’s side and the two tag-teamed the last one sending him flying.  At this point the security guards came and escorted Justin, Samantha, Cory and Benn out of the club.  Cory drove on the way home but he dropped Justin and Samantha off at a hotel for the night as Benn quoted " To do the dirty". 

Saturday Justin returned home to find that his parents weren't mad with him for once.  Justin was a mature adult in his opinion so he could stay out as late as he wanted. After dealing with his parents he went to lay down, a little hung over a little bruised and one hell of an exhausting night called for a nap. He awoke at 5:00pm, hmm kinda late eh? Anyway Justin called it quiet night and just relaxed. 

Next day Justin went to a liquor store with Benn, Cory, Jesse, and his brother Gleek, um I mean Grant. Justin went in on his own and bought for himself and Benn using his fake id. Jesse went in after and came out looking rather disappointed. On the way back to the car the same 3 punks from the club come up and want to fight Justin again. Instead of resorting to violence Justin used his superior intelligence and wit to scare off the 3 without even raising his voice. Later that night they all went out for a gentleman’s drink, exception of Justin who has a girl friend.  Another fun weekend in Justin’s opinion.

On Monday the school day was rather uneventful but casting for Justin’s play was the highlight for Justin’s day.  With the rolls selected, and a good bye kiss for Samantha Justin was on his way home.  But when Justin got to his car the unexpected happened.  The 3 guys from the bar along with 2 more white guys ran up to Justin and started yelling at him; they were ready for a fight. Justin knew he couldn't take them all on by himself. Justin looks to his left seeing Grant and Benn rushing to his aid, but they would not be there in time to help. One of the darker men punched Justin in the stomach and another kneed him in the face, at this point Justin was falling down to the ground and his sight went black, the last thing he herd before he passed out was " what the ****! That guy has a sword!" Then all was quiet.


----------



## Locke (Jul 12, 2004)

*D20 modren: Real world campagin (part two)*

Cory Huth stepped off the bus out front of R.H. King academy.  Cory was eager to find his friends for the school of Ace isn’t all that lively. Cory was always at R.H. King; in fact he’s there so often most teachers think he’s a student out of uniform constantly. Anyway as Cory approached the parking lot where his friends would wait for him he saw a group students kicking someone down on the ground, right then Cory realized it was Justin the teens were kicking! Suddenly Grant charged the opponents with a baseball bat and took a swing bringing one of the students down in a single blow. When the other enemies turned to take on Grant, Benn rushed up wielding his sword and sliced one of the opponents across the chest. Cory took the opportunity to go and administer aid to Justin, luckily Justin wasn’t badly injured. Once Cory had helped Justin out of the area Benn and Grant had finished chasing off the last of the foes. At this point Cory took Justin’s car and brought him home to rest.

	The next day Cory received a phone call from Dylan Kafka. Dylan said that he and Benn were coming to Ace for the day, when the two of them arrived Benn told Cory that Justin, Grant and himself were suspended till exams began due to the fight from the previous day. After lunch Dylan decided to return to R.H. King with Cory and Benn because for some odd reason Dylan also wished to be suspended. Benn waited out front while Dylan and Cory entered the building, Dylan tried to pick a fight with two Italian students but he didn’t last long at all, Cory stepped in at this point and knocked both the students out, one punch for each of them. Cory picked up Dylan and carried him back to the car and the three of them decided to go to comic shop to visit Dan and Joe. On their way there a bullet shot through the back windshield and skinned Benn’s arm, luckily for him, Cory turned to look and saw a Car full of the students Benn and Grant fought off yesterday. A few more bullets were shot but none hit the car, once arriving the three of them leaped out of the car, Dylan brandished a hand gun, Benn drew his sword and Cory’s weapon was his own fists. They were out numbered two to one; Benn began things by striking one of the foes with the blunt side of his blade, knocking the kid out. Dylan was punched out before he could even take a shot with his gun, but where Dylan lacked Cory made up for it by knocking out two of the students with little difficulty. With three opponents remaining Cory and Benn tried one of their dual techniques, Cory grabbed Benn’s feet and started swinging him around in a circle at immense speed while Benn held his sword out creating a cyclone of sword slashing. After a good minuet the three foes fell defeated. Dan came out to aid Dylan while Joe laughed at Benn who couldn’t stand after all the spinning. 
Cory called it an early day after those events. 

	On the weekend Cory picked up Benn, Dylan and their good friend Jessie Hannam. They were going to a little arms shop that Dylan knew about for Jessie had seen Dylan’s gun and wanted one for himself. It didn’t take long to get Jessie the gun he wanted Cory had other plans though, Cory had finally saved up enough money to purchase a motorcycle, which he did. Later that night Cory rode his “new bike” around town patrolling the area. He saw Justin and his family out for dinner, and Benn reading a book outside a coffee shop. One thing Cory did stop for was when he saw Jessie getting shoved around by two guys, on short white guy with brass knuckles and a taller black guy with a lead pipe. Right when Cory was about to step in Jessie was knocked down by the pipe-wielder. Without even speaking a word Cory grabbed the white man and threw him into a wall, the black man swung the pipe hitting Cory in the face. Cory pushed the pain aside and managed to remain conscious, Cory finished the man off with a powerful uppercut, he then woke Jessie and returned him home, and Cory went home to relax for a change.


----------

